# And Now For Something Completely Different (PA Tax Amnesty Commercial Remix, Anyone?)



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

No, it's not symphonic. It's more along the lines of drum and bass. But, I thought you'd guys would be interested in some synthesizer paranoia based on the wacky tax amnesty commercial Pennsylvania put out last month.


----------

